# Christmas TV



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I imagine it's not just a UK phenomenon that Christmas TV is ****ing appalling, for want of a less colourful phrase.  But are there any classics repeated year after year after year that you don't mind watching year after year after year? My all time favourite Christmas film is Tim Burton's _Nightmare Before Christmas_. I often find myself humming the music.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The original *Wizard* *of* *Oz *starring Judy Garland.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

A Christmas Story


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I hated the Nightmare Before Christmas when I first saw it. It was too creepy and demented for me. But maybe after having listened to Prokofiev for some years I'll like it now.

I like the good old version of A Christmas Carol with Alastair Sim:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> My all time favourite Christmas film is Tim Burton's _Nightmare Before Christmas_. I often find myself humming the music.


My brother walks around the house singing all the songs from this movie, not just at Christmas, but all the time. (It has gotten a little old, but I love him anyway.) You two should get together and have a Nightmare Before Christmas singalong.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the Vince Guaraldi "Charlie Brown Christmas" soundtrack, and I think the cartoon's pretty cute too. I'm a big fan of "It's a Wonderful Life" too. We need more of these commie movies. Somebody with a couple million dollars to risk and an appetite for controversy needs to hire me to make a movie of Jesus' life...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I imagine it's not just a UK phenomenon that Christmas TV is ****ing appalling


I agree. Thank goodness for my UWP.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I imagine it's not just a UK phenomenon that Christmas TV is ****ing appalling, for want of a less colourful phrase.  But are there any classics repeated year after year after year that you don't mind watching year after year after year? My all time favourite Christmas film is Tim Burton's _Nightmare Before Christmas_. I often find myself humming the music.


Great. I didn't even play the video and now it's stuck in my head. 

My dad always enjoys _It's a Wonderful Life_ and _The Wizard of Oz_ around Christmastime, and we have the former on DVD, but we've always had to wait until it showed on TV for the latter. I'm finally getting that one for my dad on BluRay so he doesn't have to wait any more. (And I quite enjoy both, myself.) It's also tradition for us to watch _The Muppets' Christmas Carol_, and I always end up humming "It's in the singing of a street corner choir / It's going home and getting warm by the fire / It's true, wherever you find love / It feels like Christmas" until New Year.



science said:


> Somebody with a couple million dollars to risk and an appetite for controversy needs to hire me to make a movie of Jesus' life...


There are already several. My mom very much enjoys this one, which has Gary Oldman (who would later play Sirius Black in the _Harry Potter_ movies) as Pontius Pilate. I don't really care so much for it, but it _was_ well-produced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I imagine it's not just a UK phenomenon that Christmas TV is ****ing appalling, for want of a less colourful phrase.


Just Xmas??.. you are extremely lucky all of our TV is phenomenally appalling rubbish, stick to steamy radio.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Life of Brian


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Andante said:


> Just Xmas??.. you are extremely lucky all of our TV is phenomenally appalling rubbish, stick to steamy radio.


^ It is unspeakable isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> ^ It is unspeakable isn't it.


Nothing worse, even CFM is a load of [email protected] most of the time


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nope, I'm a scrooge.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like the good old version of A Christmas Carol with Alastair Sim.


In my opinion, he's the greatest Scrooge. His repentance and conversion the day after is utterly convincing. And how they play the recurring theme of Annie Laurie always gets me.

I never get tired of A Charlie Brown Christmas. It's one of the few Christmas specials that actually quotes the biblical account.

My family has a tradition of ordering Chinese food and watching It's a Wonderful Life. It's probably the most honest depiction of real life: in the end, George Bailey squeaks out of prison by his friends' generosity, but you know next year there will be something else just as serious.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

grumpy old christmas. i think they made two but i can only find this one:






macintyre:


----------

